# A Finnex without a tank



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Who needs "a tank" when you can have lots of picos! 
Plant lists?
Any fauna in those?


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> Who needs "a tank" when you can have lots of picos!
> Plant lists?
> Any fauna in those?


No fauna, tho there could be a bladder snail in there somewhere.

There is rotala indica, bocopa monneri, ludwigia repens, duckweed in the fish bowl..not sure of the others; these were just leftover pieces in my 20g that I am replanting.

Will be adding Mason jars herbs at the back, and looking at yard sales; I would just love a big, unique bowl


----------



## Xzavier247 (Aug 9, 2014)

Well this is different. Now its hydroponics ha.


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

HomeGoods is a great place to go to find all kinds of inexpensive glass pieces. I have purchased so many glass jars, bowls, vases, and other knicknacks there.


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

cjstl said:


> HomeGoods is a great place to go to find all kinds of inexpensive glass pieces. I have purchased so many glass jars, bowls, vases, and other knicknacks there.


Thanks, I'll check it out..right now - lol


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

cjstl said:


> HomeGoods is a great place to go to find all kinds of inexpensive glass pieces. I have purchased so many glass jars, bowls, vases, and other knicknacks there.


+1 You can find an aquarium in any store. You just have to see what it could be...


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Islandgaliam said:


>


Nice setup. Are there any algae issues in them?



Aquadawg said:


> +1 You can find an aquarium in any store. You just have to see what it could be...


Sony store! Most expensive aquariums you'll ever make :red_mouth


----------



## thefishnoob (Jul 12, 2014)

Any idea on how those plants survive with no nutrients? Or is that soil I see?


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

thefishnoob said:


> Any idea on how those plants survive with no nutrients? Or is that soil I see?


I added a drop of flourish and a drop of iron in each jar; not sure how to dose such a small amount. I used eco-complete and added osmocote.

Bump:


Gametheory said:


> Nice setup. Are there any algae issues in them?
> 
> 
> 
> Sony store! Most expensive aquariums you'll ever make :red_mouth


The mason jar has been planted for a week and so far so good. The rest were just planted so it will be interesting to see what happens. I also used water from my tank.


----------



## Pandanke (Jun 13, 2014)

That fishy 'bowl' is adorable. These are so unique. I have lots of little containers like this everywhere as well, I tend to drop just a few drops of ferts in a week.


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Added a couple more this weekend; a lil bit of algae starting to grow in the smaller ones. Think I may end up putting the plants back in the tank, and growing some herbs in the bigger ones....and think the finnex really needs tank...what's one more, right???


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

If there was multiple jar syndrome, you'd have it.
But it's completely justified haha.


----------



## TRENT (Nov 25, 2009)

I love the idea, pretty cool.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Here's a Finnex without a tank too - no water even  My retired Fugeray in it's second life!


----------



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

jbrady33 said:


> Here's a Finnex without a tank too - no water even  My retired Fugeray in it's second life!


I just love this!


----------



## thefishnoob (Jul 12, 2014)

Sweet. I did a small jar with a single dwarf sag and an osmocote tab. Looked cute!


----------



## pannyx (May 30, 2014)

That's a great idea! I've been looking around for a unique bowl too but haven't found anything I like yet. Good luck on your hunt.


----------

